
[pdf] Ninth Circuit Decision on AT&T Throttling - petethomas
http://www.commlawmonitor.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/512/2016/08/ATT-Ninth-Circuit-Decision-Throttling.pdf
======
petethomas
Brian Fung's piece covering the decision
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
switch/wp/2016/08/31...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-
switch/wp/2016/08/31/how-the-worlds-biggest-tech-companies-could-wriggle-out-
of-all-privacy-regulations/)

